# Starter



## Winchester2010 (Dec 21, 2010)

Hi guys, the bendix went out on my starter. I have the regent w/ the 15 horse. It 2003 mower. I person at the dealership said there could be a screw worn that is causing the starter not to engage up into the flywheel. My question is how do I check for this and how do I remove the starter from the motor? Other ones I've had had two screws or bolts. Is this about the same? And will connecting it to a 12 volt battery show me anything?

Thanks again, 
Winchester


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

Is it a briggs? Or different type of motor? Verticle shaft/horizontal shaft? Im guessing the starter has a piggy back solenoid ( mounts directly on the starter body, other starters have a remote solenoid) - similar to the one on my onan 20HP twin - that one mounts horizontal and indexes horizontally into the flywheel . My other tractors have the starter mounted verticle - the gear engages up to the flywheel. 

Most times with a verticle mounted starter- they use a plastic gear and it wears out or breaks- its very easy to get to- mounts on the side of the motor under the flywheel shroud . On both my horizontal shaft motors- the starter mounts way down under the motor next to the frame - meaning you have to unbolt the motor and shift it aside to even get to the bolts . 

Depending on what motor it is, all the starters i have are just a simple two bolt design.

If you have access to the starter- jump the two big leads on the solenoid end ( if its a piggy back type) and it should crank- thats how i tryed to start my onan originally - the piggy back bendix is gone on that .

Id look for a parts diagram or repair manual to see whats involved with removing it to be on the safe side.


----------



## Winchester2010 (Dec 21, 2010)

Thanks, now that it's warmer that't what I'll try. If it doesnn't work I'll remove it and have it fixed or replaced.


----------

